# AEW need to debut Punk and Bryan ASAP or COVID will will cancel everything again!



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

They should debut them tonight or next week! There was a report that WWE expects SumerSlam to be canceled. If SumerSlam is canceled then Rampage will also be canceled 200%. They must debut them either tonight or the next week ASAP or they will risk to debut them in an empty or half empty arena.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Depends on what their booking plans are. Bringing things forward will throw the plans. If they debut tonight and then do nothing for a few weeks because they have no idea what to do next because the plans have been forced to change then momentum ruined.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It is 2 weeks! It's a risk but wouldn't make any sense for them to debut tonight or next week when they have a sold out Chicago event in 2 weeks. 
Bryan will debut only on the end of September and until then maybe they will change things and not cancel the show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chicago is a very blue State ran by a Democratic Governor - it will shut down quickly when Govs start making that call. 

That being said, I save Punk for Chicago and if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen. 

I don't think there is a chance Grand Slam happens in NYC in seven weeks though. All Out is four weeks out and that is probabably 50-50 of happening in Chicago vs Daily's Place. 

Thanks anti vaxxers/anti-maskers.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not even NY is shutting down. So no nothing is shutting down in August.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck sake can you lot not just take the vaccine and wear fucking masks


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You are really stupid if you think that the cases are going up because of the unvaccinated people. The vaccine is not going to change the number of cases


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

No red states will be shutting down anytime soon, so if AEW and WWE have to book only those states, so be it. On the other hand, I fully expect Chicago, in immensely-corrupt Illinois, to shut down, which will royally screw up Phil's debut.

Thank you, China, for releasing this pox on the world, and thank for "Dr." Fauci for funding their unethical research. Idiots.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They won't shut down - too much money to be lost.

If anything, they'll just make it that only vaccinated people can enter the shows.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn that would suck!. Please God no. I hope it doesn't happen. 

Either ways they should stick to the plan and if this happens, then just reschedule the debut. It's always better to wait and do it right as opposed to rushing it and screwing it up altogether.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> No red states will be shutting down anytime soon, so if AEW and WWE have to book only those states, so be it. On the other hand, I fully expect Chicago, in immensely-corrupt Illinois, to shut down, which will royally screw up Phil's debut.
> 
> Thank you, China, for releasing this pox on the world, and thank for "Dr." Fauci for funding their unethical research. Idiots.


And thank you Americans for thinking science isn’t real. Idiots.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> And thank you Americans for thinking science isn’t real. Idiots.


Insulting a whole country might not be the most intelligent move.....


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> And thank you Americans for thinking science isn’t real. Idiots.


And yet America, which produces 25% of the world's scientific research despite encompassing just 3% of its population. has fewer active cases and deaths per capita than the U.K.

Figure that one out, little fella.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

You can't have them debut in a empty Daily's place no matter who it is nobody will give a shit, WWE hates their audience so they would be glad to have Raw and Smackdown at Thunderdome while being in Daily's Place hurts AEW more.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Worst case scenario will be only vaccinated people can attend.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Worst case scenario will be only vaccinated people can attend.


Surely worst case scenario is no one can attend?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

What's likelyhood that there will be a lockdown or serious restrictions that cancels the shows and the on the road shows generally? 

Be interested to hear from those in the US


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Fuck sake can you lot not just take the vaccine and wear fucking masks


People are still catching it at the same rate despite the "vaccine"


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

See they debuting together for some reason? Bad idea if so.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> No red states will be shutting down anytime soon, so if AEW and WWE have to book only those states, so be it. On the other hand, I fully expect Chicago, in immensely-corrupt Illinois, to shut down, which will royally screw up Phil's debut.
> 
> Thank you, China, for releasing this pox on the world, and thank for "Dr." Fauci for funding their unethical research. Idiots.


Mad how china has been let off so easily with fucking the world up, as much as I thought trump was an idiot he was the only one calling out china.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> And yet America, which produces 25% of the world's scientific research despite encompassing just 3% of its population. has fewer active cases and deaths per capita than the U.K.
> 
> Figure that one out, little fella.


Pretty simple really. Both countries have handled it awfully, and have both lifted restrictions way too early based on the majority of the general public being too stupid to see that their slight boredom of being at home for a while is nothing in comparison to the literal hundreds of thousands already dead, and the thousands more that will die in the coming months.

It's amazing to me that so many have made the conscious decision that these thousands of lives are less important than their ability to go to a pub and get hammered. This is not a fucking competition. Everyone need to stop the jingoism, ignore the useless twats in government, and pay attention to the *intelligent *people for a while.

We will already have COVID around for at least the next 5+ years. The current "plan" of letting everyone do what they fucking like is insanity, and is actively cultivating new, more dangerous variants. We just have to hope that we don't get a really bad variant, because if this "we refuse to lock down" mentality remains, we could end up seeing the same numbers of deaths as the first waves, but among the 20-40 year olds. And then, I'd like to see people's claims that staying unlocked is the right thing for "the economy".


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

We're not mass locking down again. Too much money to be lost. We're definitely gonna see more cities doing what NY did and make being vaccinated a requirement for public events and what not. I'm not sure if that's something WWE and AEW could do themselves on such short notice (if at all) but it's about the only way they're responsibly staying on the road. Adding to this, Fauci has said we're not locking down again.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> And yet America, which produces 25% of the world's scientific research despite encompassing just 3% of its population. has fewer active cases and deaths per capita than the U.K.
> 
> Figure that one out, little fella.


That's convenient cherry-picking of stats. The difference between US/UK per capita COVID stats are pretty much negligible. 

Sweden, Canada, Israel, Norway and Japan all have decidedly lower cases/deaths per capita than the US. See, I can do the same thing, which amounts to saying nothing.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

How is Florida looking at the moment? Worst case surely is they can just have a full crowd at daily’s place?


----------



## DerekArmstrong (Dec 4, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Mad how china has been let off so easily with fucking the world up, as much as I thought trump was an idiot he was the only one calling out china.


Covid originated from Italy. Chinese tourists caught it in Summer 2019. It only mutated by late fall.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nah, they should wait. CM Punk needs to debut in Chicago if at all possible.

They are already probably working on a contingency plan if restrictions do get put in place again that rapidly. Even if Punk's debut is delayed up to a month and they get a live crowd at Daily's Place like @Danielallen1410 mentioned, better than hotshotting it. Floriday and Vegas are also among the most conservative states when it has come to imposing restrictions on trave, entertainment and leisure as their economies depend heavily on those industries.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DerekArmstrong said:


> Covid originated from Italy. Chinese tourists caught it in Summer 2019. It only mutated by late fall.


@Firefromthegods are we allowed to tell CCP bots to burn in hell? Just clarifying before I do.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

taker_2004 said:


> @Firefromthegods are we allowed to tell CCP bots to burn in hell? Just clarifying before I do.


I'm sure there's a polite way to say it. Perhaps say he should vacation in the southern hemisphere or something south related


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm sure there's a polite way to say it. Perhaps say he should vacation in the southern hemisphere or something south related


Um, @DerekArmstrong can you demonstrate for us 畏罪自杀? 

(It means to kill yourself to escape punishment; probably a popular thing in Maoist China)


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Not even NY is shutting down. So no nothing is shutting down in August.


They don't have to shut down to kill the show. If they simply limit outdoor events to 20% capacity this thing is fucked.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You are really stupid if you think that the cases are going up because of the unvaccinated people. The vaccine is not going to change the number of cases


99% of hospitalizations are from unvaccinated people. Yes, the vaccinated can get it but their symptoms are far less and don't require elaborate measures in 99% of cases. If things get slowed down again it is DEFINITELY cause of dumb fucks who won't get vaccinated. They are where covid is causing the most problems with overtaxing hospitals and medical workers. Why is this still a debate? You have to be completely fucking retarded not to understand the situation now.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Part of me hopes that the venues do require proof of vaccinations. If only so it gives more people an incentive to get it. I will laugh and wave at all the anti-vaxxers as they complain outside, when I am walking into watch All Out. Get the vaccine and let's end this damn thing already.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ShadowCounter said:


> 99% of hospitalizations are from unvaccinated people. Yes, the vaccinated can get it but their symptoms are far less and don't require elaborate measures in 99% of cases. If things get slowed down again it is DEFINITELY cause of dumb fucks who won't get vaccinated. They are where covid is causing the most problems with overtaxing hospitals and medical workers. Why is this still a debate? You have to be completely fucking retarded not to understand the situation now.


Except that now all the decisions are made because of the number of cases.
If they said "there is too many people in hospitals" (far from the case now) then i agree with you.
But here they're only talking about the cases going up but the cases will still go up even if you vaccine everybody.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ShadowCounter said:


> 99% of hospitalizations are from unvaccinated people. Yes, the vaccinated can get it but their symptoms are far less and don't require elaborate measures in 99% of cases. If things get slowed down again it is DEFINITELY cause of dumb fucks who won't get vaccinated. They are where covid is causing the most problems with overtaxing hospitals and medical workers. Why is this still a debate? You have to be completely fucking retarded not to understand the situation now.


You have to be pretty stupid to think that retarded is still an acceptable word to use in 2021 too.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> You have to be pretty stupid to think that retarded is still an acceptable word to use in 2021 too.


Oh for fuck sake. Go cry about it to Twitter. There are far more important and harmful things going on right now than a stupid word.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

THA_WRESTER said:


> People are still catching it at the same rate despite the "vaccine"


But less of them are dying.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ShadowCounter said:


> Oh for fuck sake. Go cry about it to Twitter. There are far more important and harmful things going on right now than a stupid word.


Would you say the same about a racist word? It’s no different really.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

At the most AEW would just move everything back to Daily's Place and have limited crowds like before anyway. No, they shouldn't rush anything.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> And yet America, which produces 25% of the world's scientific research despite encompassing just 3% of its population. has fewer active cases and deaths per capita than the U.K.
> 
> Figure that one out, little fella.


Yea I guess not all Americans are stupid. Make of that statement what you will, if you can.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

After even the states with Democrat governors opened everything up and have been having MLB, NBA Finals, other events without restrictions, I really don't think they'll ever go back to cancelling events. The only reason they did it last year was to make sure the election would allow fraud mail in voting. There's no election this year, so they won't shut anything down. There may be select ultra liberal cities that try to make restaurants go back to limited seating, but gigantic sporting events will not be cancelled


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine demonizing people for not taking an experimental shot where the manufacturers are legally exempt from all liabilities.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Would be a damn shame for Punk and Bryan to debut to no fans or limited fans at Dailys Place. I'm so ready for this COVID shit to just end.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Fuck Covid.

We were lied to for over a year about it being generated in a lab and just as info comes out about it the next release is out.

The real enemy is our Government(s).


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think they should not only have the show, but they should have only unvaccinated people there and have them do the world's largest simultaneous coughing fit to own the libs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My HOPE is ....they keep everything going and worst case just require masks thats it. I know WWE Summerslam will now require masks. JUST PLEASE DO NOT CANCEL THE ENTIRE SHOWS WITH FANS! lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Fuck Covid.
> 
> We were lied to for over a year about it being generated in a lab and just as info comes out about it the next release is out.
> 
> The real enemy is our Government(s).


Agree, Notice how the finish line goal posts keeps changing until everyone bows down. Even then, it is not enough for the gov.t. Hell, i got vaccinated but i dont think those who complied whether by choice or not should be punished for doing normal routines if they want.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

shadow_spinner said:


> We're not mass locking down again. Too much money to be lost. We're definitely gonna see more cities doing what NY did and make being vaccinated a requirement for public events and what not. I'm not sure if that's something WWE and AEW could do themselves on such short notice (if at all) but it's about the only way they're responsibly staying on the road. Adding to this, Fauci has said we're not locking down again.


Too much money to be lost for the middle class and under, sure. But rich people became richer during the pandemic. Don't put it past them to lock us down. As long as they're profitting then nothing else matters to them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

omaroo said:


> What's likelyhood that there will be a lockdown or serious restrictions that cancels the shows and the on the road shows generally?
> 
> Be interested to hear from those in the US


70 percent of adults in the USA according to reports have been vaccinated. The 30 percent supposedly who are not are basically causing the concern thus, i do NOT see a full lockdown nor a full cancelation, rather a possible mandatory mask enforcement or worse that plus 6 feet apart at events like what AEW was doing not long ago. I dont think the Thunderdome thing will be likely since i do NOT predict complete cancellations of indoor events.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like WWE is requiring masks for Summerslam now, hopefully AEW just does the same instead of cancelling.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> 70 percent of adults in the USA according to reports have been vaccinated. The 30 percent supposedly who are not are basically causing the concern thus, i do NOT see a full lockdown nor a full cancelation, rather a possible mandatory mask enforcement or worse that plus 6 feet apart at events like what AEW was doing not long ago. I dont think the Thunderdome thing will be likely since i do NOT predict complete cancellations of indoor events.


Mandatory masks and only vaccinated people allowed at sport events is one thing they likely will do.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Agree, Notice how the finish line goal posts keeps changing until everyone bows down. Even then, it is not enough for the gov.t. Hell, i got vaccinated but i dont think those who complied whether by choice or not should be punished for doing normal routines if they want.


I've always looked at it like this:

If you are healthy and able, go get vaccinated because it's the best option for mitigating Covid as much as possible. 

If you have health conditions which allow you to not be, mask up and be careful for yourself and those around you and wish for the best

If you can get it, but choose not to for reasons like waiting for full FDA approval, fine but please mask up and remain diligent in being careful for yourself and everybody around you by following guidelines. 

If you don't get it, and don't care so you're not careful at all, you're part the problem we're running into now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> *No red states will be shutting down anytime soon, so if AEW and WWE have to book only those states, so be it.* On the other hand, I fully expect Chicago, in immensely-corrupt Illinois, to shut down, which will royally screw up Phil's debut.
> 
> Thank you, China, for releasing this pox on the world, and thank for "Dr." Fauci for funding their unethical research. Idiots.


Great points here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

omaroo said:


> Mandatory masks and only vaccinated people allowed at sport events is one thing they likely will do.


I have to agree. And as another poster said here...look for maybe the shift of attendance to go to red states that are less 'strict'.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I've always looked at it like this:
> 
> If you are healthy and able, go get vaccinated because it's the best option for mitigating Covid as much as possible.
> 
> ...


This. Each of us has variable concerns. Those who are more prone to get sick should not take risks. But, as adults, If you are willing to go out in public, that is the risk we each take. I dont care what party someone is on (dem/republican/green/etc) but i would hope everyone agrees you should live your life as you want and not have big brother in control so much of your life. Life is so short as it is, who is to say it will be covid that ends it, it may be a walk outside to grab the mail.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smark1995 said:


> They should debut them tonight or next week! There was a report that WWE expects SumerSlam to be canceled. If SumerSlam is canceled then Rampage will also be canceled 200%. They must debut them either tonight or the next week ASAP or they will risk to debut them in an empty or half empty arena.











Gov. Pritzker to announce statewide school mask mandate, following some businesses' example: sources


Although the COVID vaccine is not yet required, Gov. JB Pritzker will announce a statewide school mask requirement Wednesday, according to sources.




abc7chicago.com





According to that report, they are letting the business decide whether to enforce masks, etc. I guess as we get a week closer to that date, we shall see.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Gov. Pritzker to announce statewide school mask mandate, following some businesses' example: sources
> 
> 
> Although the COVID vaccine is not yet required, Gov. JB Pritzker will announce a statewide school mask requirement Wednesday, according to sources.
> ...


Yeah Tony should just require masks like Vince is doing and get on with it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> This. Each of us has variable concerns. Those who are more prone to get sick should not take risks. But, as adults, If you are willing to go out in public, that is the risk we each take. I dont care what party someone is on (dem/republican/green/etc) but i would hope everyone agrees you should live your life as you want and not have big brother in control so much of your life. Life is so short as it is, who is to say it will be covid that ends it, it may be a walk outside to grab the mail.


That's the thing, I have no problem if people legit have actual viable concerns if they are unvaccinated but actually do continue to be careful since they know they are more at risk. Problem is that I'd be willing to guess that the majority of the people who aren't getting the vaccine are probably not doing it for any sort of good faith reasons. Instead, it's for conspiracy theories and other bullshit, and they're the same types you see getting into arguments with people or acting like asshats to people in the service industry.

Regardless, I really, really think most people should get vaccinated so we can stop worrying about this and just treat it like an everyday flu during the winter.


----------



## borklaser2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

50% are full vaccinated how the F are rising the number so high? I dont live in the US but i think the cancel every show.
otherwise the life need to go on. cancel everything is not the solution. they find a way to do events with covid.
mask, vaccinated and negative only. 

another lockdown would kill aews momentum nobody wants to see 500 fans in dailys. Punk is one of the biggest returns cant be in front of 500 or even 5000 fans, sorry. This is going to be in the wrestling history books. Many people gonna watch the show with punk or the clip of his return. a sold out arena would look better then daliy place to get new fans for aew.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

borklaser2021 said:


> 50% are full vaccinated how the F are rising the number so high? I dont live in the US but i think the cancel every show.
> otherwise the life need to go on. cancel everything is not the solution. they find a way to do events with covid.
> mask, vaccinated and negative only.
> 
> another lockdown would kill aews momentum nobody wants to see 500 fans in dailys. Punk is one of the biggest returns cant be in front of 500 or even 5000 fans, sorry. This is going to be in the wrestling history books. Many people gonna watch the show with punk or the clip of his return. a sold out arena would look better then daliy place to get new fans for aew.


Getting the vaccine doesn't stop you catching the virus it just stops you getting seriously ill. Its hospitalisations and deaths that are the key figures to watch now not cases.

In the UK we have about 30000 cases a day but hospitalisations and deaths are much lower than pre vaccine so life is pretty much back to normal for the most part.

For the mass gatherings I am going to the requirement for entry are one of either, proof of double jabbed, a negative PCR test in the last 48 hours or proof of having had covid in the last 6 months. I imagine the same will happen in the US, I think lockdowns and event cancellations are over with now.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Relax everybody. The show will happen.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Fuck sake can you lot not just take the vaccine and wear fucking masks


Vaccinated people are still catching it like crazy and masks don't work. Iceland has 90 percent of its population vaccinated and they're spiking like crazy. Guess what, 75 percent of the new cases are in the VACCINATED..Lord Fauci is on video even saying that masks don't work lol.

Eventually people are just gonna have to come to the realization that this thing, like the flu, and common cold, is here, and it's not going anywhere. You can choose to live your life and go on about your business, or not.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

A big portion of the current cases are in two states Florida and Texas. These are the places the AEW/WWE have been running their most recent shows. It is actually a worst idea to go back to Jacksonville with fans, then to run a show in a state like Michigan, Illinois or New York.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> A big portion of the current cases are in two states Florida and Texas. These are the places the AEW/WWE have been running their most recent shows. It is actually a worst idea to go back to Jacksonville with fans, then to run a show in a state like Michigan, Illinois or New York.


Wow didn't know that. 

If they are careful tonight don't think will be issues for show over the coming weeks.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vaccinated people are still catching it like crazy and masks don't work. Iceland has 90 percent of its population vaccinated and they're spiking like crazy. Guess what, 75 percent of the new cases are in the VACCINATED..Lord Fauci is on video even saying that masks don't work lol.
> 
> Eventually people are just gonna have to come to the realization that this thing, like the flu, and common cold, is here, and it's not going anywhere. You can choose to live your life and go on about your business, or not.


Thanks for proving my point.

Masks do work. You lot don’t think they do. That’s why you have devastating amounts of death from Covid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Masks do work. You lot don’t think they do. That’s why you have devastating amounts of death from Covid.


People from UK are not really in position to say that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Masks do work. You lot don’t think they do. That’s why you have devastating amounts of death from Covid.


Devastating? There's an over 99 percent survival rate and that doesn't include people who have never been tested for it before.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm going to be honest with 70% of the US apparently vaccinated (not me) the general vibe I've gotten from people Is they aren't going to tolerate being shutdown again. People are just ready to live their lives and not have it be dictated by this COVID shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Devastating? There's an over 99 percent survival rate and that doesn't include people who have never been tested for it before.


Yeah most people with covid don't see more then flu symptoms.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cancelling anything at this point is absolute insanity. At some point life just has to go on. We will never be rid of this illness and there will be cases and deaths for year to come. You can't keep stopping the world because of it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything is opening up in Canada.

cmon AEW debut CM Punk in Toronto


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Edit: removed


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> Mad how china has been let off so easily with fucking the world up, as much as I thought trump was an idiot he was the only one calling out china.


what does China have to do with one dude there fucking everything up.

That’s like the west waging war on the Middle East due to one person’s actions. Imagine how ridiculous that would b… oh wait… nvm.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Imagine demonizing people for not taking an experimental shot where the manufacturers are legally exempt from all liabilities.


Imagine not understanding how vaccines work


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

"Take the jab"

Remember when it first rolled out and they said you wouldn't catch it ?

Now not only can you catch it but even if you took the fauice ouchie you can still spread it 😉

And even now in countries were over 70 percent are vaxxed its still spreading...stay sheep


I have no issues taking vaccines but this is still in a trial phase and having more bad reactions than other vaccines on the market


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Imagine not understanding how vaccines work


What I do understand is that this is under emergency authorization use, isn't FDA approved and the manufacturers are legally immune from any damages.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Probably it will end with masks being mandatory. I am actually surprised they haven't been required since the beginning. They can always get back to Jacksonville. They did such a good job during the pandemic, that I would be fine with it.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Botchy SinCara said:


> "Take the jab"
> 
> Remember when it first rolled out and they said you wouldn't catch it ?
> 
> ...


No, I don't remember when "they" said you wouldn't catch it. It doesn't prevent you from catching it, it primes your immune system to fight it. I remember when the trials said it's approximately 90% effective against preventing symptomatic infection, I think it's somewhere around 80% effective against the same in Delta. It also has benefits in reducing the spread, reducing hospitalisation and reducing death in those who do get infected.

Delta continues to spread because it's an extremely contagious disease. The R0 is around 8, that's incredibly high. With no vaccine it would have hit everyone by now. The difference the vaccine makes is that the numbers are much lower than they would otherwise be, that hospitalisation is much lower than it would otherwise be.

The vaccine is not perfect, but it is still incredible.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Vaccinated people are still catching it like crazy and masks don't work. Iceland has 90 percent of its population vaccinated and they're spiking like crazy. Guess what, 75 percent of the new cases are in the VACCINATED..Lord Fauci is on video even saying that masks don't work lol.


And yet there has been only 30 deaths in Iceland so far (look it up).

Thanks for helping to prove that vaccines do prevent Covid deaths


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> No, I don't remember when "they" said you wouldn't catch it. It doesn't prevent you from catching it, it primes your immune system to fight it. I remember when the trials said it's approximately 90% effective against preventing symptomatic infection, I think it's somewhere around 80% effective against the same in Delta. It also has benefits in reducing the spread, reducing hospitalisation and reducing death in those who do get infected.
> 
> Delta continues to spread because it's an extremely contagious disease. The R0 is around 8, that's incredibly high. With no vaccine it would have hit everyone by now. The difference the vaccine makes is that the numbers are much lower than they would otherwise be, that hospitalisation is much lower than it would otherwise be.
> 
> The vaccine is not perfect, but it is still incredible.


Dont forget to take your bi monthly boosters


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> And yet there has been only 30 deaths in Iceland so far (look it up).
> 
> Thanks for helping to prove that vaccines do prevent Covid deaths



Did I say they didnt?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, on a percentage scale from 0 through 100, what are the chances of AEW's future shows proceeding to take place as normal?

Should I be concerned?

I'm asking now in case I can quit worrying if there'll end up being little-to-no concern (since I'm sick of seeing negative COVID updates pop up suddenly again keeping me worried)


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, on a percentage scale from 0 through 100, what are the chances of AEW's future shows proceeding to take place as normal?
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> I'm asking now in case I can quit worrying if there'll end up being little-to-no concern (since I'm sick of seeing negative COVID updates pop up suddenly again keeping me worried)


The most that will happen is they will limit it to vaccinated fans ..tbey are not gonna lockdown anything again


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So much can change in a few weeks...


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Dont forget to take your bi monthly boosters


I'll take whatever shots are recommended for me and I'll be happy to do so, same as I put my seatbelt on every time I'm driving.



DammitChrist said:


> Alright, on a percentage scale from 0 through 100, what are the chances of AEW's future shows proceeding to take place as normal?
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> I'm asking now in case I can quit worrying if there'll end up being little-to-no concern (since I'm sick of seeing negative COVID updates pop up suddenly again keeping me worried)


I don't see how anyone can put a number on it, but there's obviously a serious risk of disruption. The pro-covid states might be forced into banning events or restricting attendances, the anti-covid states might do it as a precaution. Maybe the vaccine will be enough that it's not necessary, but this whole thing is basically an experiment, we don't know the results yet.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> I'll take whatever shots are recommended for me and I'll be happy to do so, same as I put my seatbelt on every time I'm driving.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how anyone can put a number on it, but there's obviously a serious risk of disruption. The pro-covid states might be forced into banning events or restricting attendances, the anti-covid states might do it as a precaution. Maybe the vaccine will be enough that it's not necessary, but this whole thing is basically an experiment, we don't know the results


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did I say they didnt?


No you didn’t, hence my comment. Would be rather silly of me to post what I did if you said they didn’t.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 105691


I don't need governing, son, I'm vaccinated already. Government intervention is necessary because the likes of you don't have the sense to get a vaccine that's in your own best interests and in everyone's best interests. 

If you would we'd all be fine right now.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't need governing, son, I'm vaccinated already. Government intervention is necessary because the likes of you don't have the sense to get a vaccine that's in your own best interests and in everyone's best interests.
> 
> If you would we'd all be fine right now.



Dude countries that are close to 90 percent are still having rising cases...and other varents are already showing resistance to the Vax...so I don't know what to tell you ..this isn't going away even with vaccines


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, on a percentage scale from 0 through 100, what are the chances of AEW's future shows proceeding to take place as normal?
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> I'm asking now in case I can quit worrying if there'll end up being little-to-no concern (since I'm sick of seeing negative COVID updates pop up suddenly again keeping me worried)


85% chance everything will be fine.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Fuck sake can you lot not just take the vaccine and wear fucking masks


Their tiny brains will overheat if they wear a mask. Poor sods!

As for the point at hand, it's a difficult call. I would personally opt to stick with the plan. At best, it goes ahead with a live crowd and people lose their shit. At worst, it still fits in with the current storyline sequence and doesn't look awkwardly shoehorned.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

World just needs to get on with things now.

Can’t keep going through life shutting things then opening everything again.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Dude countries that are close to 90 percent are still having rising cases...and other varents are already showing resistance to the Vax...so I don't know what to tell you ..this isn't going away even with vaccines


Yeah, they are, but that doesn't make a difference to the rational course of action. 

If everyone's vaccinated and the cases rise then hospitalisation rates remain low, death rates remain low and we can all get on with out lives, same as we do when Flu is around. Covid vs. a vaccinated population is comparable to Flu vs. an unvaccinated population.

If huge swathes of the population are unvaccinated and cases rise then they rise faster, hospitalisation rates are higher, deaths are higher. Governments are then forced to implement other measures, such as requiring masks, restrict gatherings and closing businesses, because the alternative is that hospitals close their doors to people, that people are dying on the streets like happened in India.

Some variants have a degree of vaccine resistance, it's true, but it's limited. So far the vaccines are very effective against all variants in preventing hospitalisation and death.

You don't want a new normal, you don't want government intervening in your life? I agree, I don't either, the new normal is shit, I don't want to live like that. The old normal is within our grasp, all we have to do is get vaccinated. The likes of you are fucking it up for the rest of us.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is also important to remember that Chicago just had the Lollapalooza Music Festival this past weekend which can average around 100K daily people for a four day festival. At that event you had to have proof of vaccination or proof of a negative Covid test to enter. I am not sure how strictly that was enforced, but it was the rule in place. Granted, this is a completely outdoor venue, but look at the below image from the show. We will know if a few weeks if this led to an outbreak. If it doesn't, then I can't see new mandates coming.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

DerekArmstrong said:


> Covid originated from Italy. Chinese tourists caught it in Summer 2019. It only mutated by late fall.


Bahahahahaha.

Covid originated in a research facility in China. Do a lil reading...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is also important to remember that Chicago just had the Lollapalooza Music Festival this past weekend which can average around 100K daily people for a four day festival. At that event you had to have proof of vaccination or proof of a negative Covid test to enter. I am not sure how strictly that was enforced, but it was the rule in place. Granted, this is a completely outdoor venue, but look at the below image from the show. We will know if a few weeks if this led to an outbreak. If it doesn't, then I can't see new mandates coming.
> 
> View attachment 105696


Thanks for the recent example.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> You are really stupid if you think that the cases are going up because of the unvaccinated people. The vaccine is not going to change the number of cases


You are right here. Across the world, vaccinations have not reduced the number of cases. However, the number of hospitalisation and deaths have come down considerably as a result of the vaccine. 


We will not see a COVID-free world for decades to come. It is almost impossible to eradicate a virus. I am not sure what the current rates are in America, but if there are no significant increases of death and hospitalisation, there should not be a push to close everything.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Edit: Wrong thread


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> You are right here. Across the world, vaccinations have not reduced the number of cases. However, the number of hospitalisation and deaths have come down considerably as a result of the vaccine.
> 
> 
> We will not see a COVID-free world for decades to come. It is almost impossible to eradicate a virus. I am not sure what the current rates are in America, but if there are no significant increases of death and hospitalisation, there should not be a push to close everything.


One issue here in the States is that vaccination rates vary widely among the different states. Even amongst various counties WITHIN a state. The vaccine certainly provides SOME protection against infections which is why Louisiana is seeing record numbers while Vermont is seeing comparatively very little increase in cases. Overall, our rate is lower than countries like Israel, Canada or the UK (Canada seems to be doing quite well with cases right now), but the problem is that deaths tend to lag a few weeks behind, and certain states are already seeing hospitalization rates as high as the peak of the pandemic, but those are generally in low-vaccinated states or counties, so…

This country is just so big with so many different areas that one area can be fine while others are in dire situations.

With all of that said, I doubt there would be some sort of federal mandate shutting things down. Covid is here to stay and I believe that the best we can hope for is a treatment to prevent hospitalizations and deaths going forward. Obviously, the vaccine has helped tremendously with that, but as the virus evolves, anything is possible.

I have to imagine that it will play out as some scientists predicted in 2020- that is, it will be similar to the flu and we will likely need to get shots every year or so, but hopefully they will find solid treatments to get to a point where we have something that will prevent hospitalization even if infected and not vaccinated. Not really sure why the conspiracy theorists harp on booster shots so much, we do it literally every year with the flu.

But yeah, I don’t see them shutting everything down because the more liberal states are most likely to have high vaccination rates, thus, less hospitalization and death (at least for now. Variants are a different ballgame), whereas the more conservative states will refuse to shut down regardless of hospitalization and death.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, on a percentage scale from 0 through 100, what are the chances of AEW's future shows proceeding to take place as normal?
> 
> Should I be concerned?


You should be crippled with anxiety and fear.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

I watched bellator on the weekend where the crowd were supposed to wear masks. By the 4th fight nobody was wearing them and none of the officials enforced the rule.

Just like the Euro's final these events are super spreaders.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, they are, but that doesn't make a difference to the rational course of action.
> 
> If everyone's vaccinated and the cases rise then hospitalisation rates remain low, death rates remain low and we can all get on with out lives, same as we do when Flu is around. Covid vs. a vaccinated population is comparable to Flu vs. an unvaccinated population.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to quote this post because it's the most accurate description I've seen so far on this forum. Anyone reading who feels confused should basically just read the above post.




HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Bahahahahaha.
> 
> Covid originated in a research facility in China. Do a lil reading...


No, it most likely came from Italy.

Just like another version of this type of virus was originally thought to come from Mexico, when it was later scientifically confirmed to have come from America around 1998/1999.

Yeah, America's poor animal hygiene was confirmed to be the cause last time, and it's probably from Italy this time, so you sound a bit ignorant talking down to people while peddling conspiracy theories about Chinese labs, etc.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> After even the states with Democrat governors opened everything up and have been having MLB, NBA Finals, other events without restrictions, I really don't think they'll ever go back to cancelling events. The only reason they did it last year was to make sure the election would allow fraud mail in voting. There's no election this year, so they won't shut anything down. There may be select ultra liberal cities that try to make restaurants go back to limited seating, but gigantic sporting events will not be cancelled


No.

There was no vaccine last year, whereas there is in 2021. When everything that was non-essential was closed in April of last year, there was no vaccine and very limited testing. If you shut everything down now, there would be hardly any incentive for the vaccine. If people politicized vaccines back in the day, like they are now to try and effect the progress of the likes of Biden and Newsom (even though Trump is the reason we got these vaccines so quickly), we would still be fighting Polio to this day... if everybody did their job and get vaccinated, COVID would have less opportunities to mutate.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> You are right here. Across the world, vaccinations have not reduced the number of cases. However, the number of hospitalisation and deaths have come down considerably as a result of the vaccine.
> 
> 
> We will not see a COVID-free world for decades to come. It is almost impossible to eradicate a virus. I am not sure what the current rates are in America, but if there are no significant increases of death and hospitalisation, there should not be a push to close everything.



Covid is gonna do what most virus do ..mutate to spread easier but lose bite ...happen to the Spanish flu


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Covid is gonna do what most virus do ..mutate to spread easier but lose bite ...happen to the Spanish flu


Makes it smarter than some of our fellow men.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

No. They need to do it at the right time. You don't get a second chance at it. Period. Also, Punk looks horrible in the photos taken from filming Heels. At his age, and his likely unwillingness to do any kind of PEDs, he needs every moment he can to get in better shape. He's never been a body builder, but I'd like to see him in somewhat better shape than this.


----------

